
Practical guide to production level deep learning best practices - alirezadir
https://github.com/alirezadir/Production-Level-Deep-Learning
======
throwlaplace
there's no guide here? it's just a bunch of bulleted lists.

~~~
alirezadir
It's still under dev. Also the focus is to cover the end to end pipeline and
the best practice tech stack for each component.

